# Redscale It!



## guajero (Aug 23, 2010)

Post your analog or digital redscaled photos! 







Analog on Lomography redscale fim!


----------



## Josh66 (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's one:





Same film as you were using.

I actually have some of this film in my camera right now...  I think I still have about half the roll left.  I'll post some more when I get those developed.


----------

